# Framework zur Erstellung von Diagrammen?



## art_t_fakt (9. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Framework, welches es ermöglicht grundlegende Diagrammformen, wie Linien-, Balken- oder Tortendiagramme in Java zu erstellen, ohne bei der Programmierung mit dem Zeichnen einer Linie anfangen zu müssen.

Das Framework müsste flexibel genug sein, um es an spezielle Fälle anpassen bzw. erweitern zu können.

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich für ein anderes Projekt ein derartiges Framework gefunden, konnte es aber trotz intensiver Recherche nicht wiederfinden.

Grüße & besten Dank für Hinweise,
Chris


----------



## Sky (9. Nov 2005)

Dieses vielleicht, http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/ ?


----------



## art_t_fakt (11. Nov 2005)

Danke, sieht recht interessant aus. Werd's mir mal anschauen.


----------

